# A7cna? C)anon N)o A)dapter



## l_d_allan (Jul 30, 2014)

Am I the only one who would be interested in a "pie in the sky" Sony A7 variant that:

directly accepted Canon EF lenses as native
no adapter involved, even with retro-focus wide angles
good-as-Canon 5d3 AF, AE, and high-ISO ... few or no compromises
good as Sony follow focus video, maybe with 4k, and maybe with enhanced Dual-Pixel
no issues with "filter stack thickness" (see LensRentals blog article)
...
MagicLantern-like built-in Dual-ISO for astonishing DR near human eye (might require new RAW format?)
Other ML-like features, especially Auto-ETTR, RAW histograms, RAW video, motion detect, flexible intervalometer, enhanced Bulb, Auto-Dot-Tune (if applicable with mirror-less), several focus aids, programmable "P" mode, scripting, etc. Hire A1ex.
...
Shutter shake issue resolved
Adapter to allow Sony E-mount lenses as non-native (but see below)
Depth-optimized power-zoom and/or power-prime wide angle that extends just as deep as possibly revised grip, to improve pocket-ability. To me, the grip and least-depth lens should be related, if not a match.
Reasonable price, such as existing A7r
...
While I'm dreaming, retractable-prime lens available that was flush with a small-or-no-grip body so dimensions getting small enough to integrate smart-phone capabilities and Android.
Another dream: hybrid mount that accepts both EF and E-mount as native
Other?

Maybe Sony should buy Canon and release the SoCan?

Maybe Canon should buy Sony and release the CaSon?

Maybe they should merge, and develop a 5d3 size hybrid of the above with Exmor, and also the A7 size mirror-less A7cna describe above?

GB Shaw: I hear you say "Why?" Always "Why?" You see things; and you say "Why?" But I dream things that never were; and I say "Why not?"


----------



## tomscott (Jul 30, 2014)

Don't ask for much then...


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 30, 2014)

Even if such a thing were available, I would not be interested.


----------

